# STL MO new member



## tbeer (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey, how is everyone doing? I am fairly new to hunting and completely new to bow hunting. However I have been practicing tons and LOVE it so far. I cant wait till the season begins. What brings me to this forum was a couple DIY. Due to tough economic times and a brand new future archerytalk.com member I am trying to pinch as many pennies as I can. The areas I was researching the most was the DIY layered foam targets and iphone rangfinders. Any links to specific material would be appreciated. Looking forward to getting to know you all. Thanks.


----------



## MoBOWhunter181 (Jul 2, 2007)

Welcome! I'm from eureka mo here.


----------



## tbeer (Aug 31, 2010)

Im out in the Saint Peters area!


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm in west co, welcome


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## BGI Hunter (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

*Welcome to AT*

:wav:
:wav:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* tbeer. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome to AT


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome from Columbia Missouri!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

House Springs, Mo. here. Welcome!


----------



## tbeer (Aug 31, 2010)

Got a lot of "New SunShine State" MO brothers here!


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT:hello2::hello2::hello2::hello2:


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to AT from St. Louis.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

